# New to Abu Dhabi



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi all!

I'm moving to Abu Dhabi at the end of the week and I was just wondering if there was anyone else out there who is new to Abu Dhabi or moving to Abu Dhabi? Also maybe those of you who have been there are while can offer some hints on bars, restaurants and shopping in Abu Dhabi?

Thank you!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Time Out Abu Dhabi - City Guide, Information, Events, Reviews & What's On in the City of Abu Dhabi is always a good start for bars/restaurants etc.

Glad you got sorted with a new school, and when you get here think seriously about a case....


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

Glad to hear that got another offer! I was very worried after your last post. I agree with Andy you should really consider legal action!

It even got me thinking what would I do if the same happened to me (I'm coming mid Oct) It's hectic to wind up your whole life, and then to be let down like that


----------



## Bec83 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi  

I'm moving to Abu Dhabi at the end of this month so if you're interested in meeting and exploring the city let me know.

Bec


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

chocolatelover said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm moving to Abu Dhabi at the end of the week and I was just wondering if there was anyone else out there who is new to Abu Dhabi or moving to Abu Dhabi? Also maybe those of you who have been there are while can offer some hints on bars, restaurants and shopping in Abu Dhabi?
> 
> Thank you!


Congrats...better luck with take 2!

I recommend Chamas at the inter con...Brazilian restaurant…amazing! We had a very memorable dinner there then went ot the yacht club nect door. It was quite nice. Had a messy night…flaming Lamborghinis…good times!

I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

hey guys/girls, i just got here as well. If you are planning on doing smthing, count me in.


----------



## kandy25 (Sep 7, 2009)

Im going to be working in A/D, so it would be nice to meet some people there as well....i will be living in Dubai tho...but after work time would be cool to have some socials!!

Let me know if you plan anything would love to be counted in, as i have never been to A/D before so i dont know the places to go???

Kandy


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I thought you were already there.
OK so you finaly coming to the UAE.
Enjoy


----------



## kandy25 (Sep 7, 2009)

stewart said:


> I thought you were already there.
> OK so you finaly coming to the UAE.
> Enjoy


I get there on the 03rd Nov....(if that was for me) haha....

Cant wait!!!!!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

chocolatelover said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm moving to Abu Dhabi at the end of the week and I was just wondering if there was anyone else out there who is new to Abu Dhabi or moving to Abu Dhabi? Also maybe those of you who have been there are while can offer some hints on bars, restaurants and shopping in Abu Dhabi?
> 
> Thank you!


wow what happedn i thought u were in school in qusais


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I think perhaps the Abu Dhabi contingent of the expat forum should arrange a get-together?


----------



## Buzzy (Oct 24, 2009)

chocolatelover said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm moving to Abu Dhabi at the end of the week and I was just wondering if there was anyone else out there who is new to Abu Dhabi or moving to Abu Dhabi? Also maybe those of you who have been there are while can offer some hints on bars, restaurants and shopping in Abu Dhabi?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi there
I'm hopefully moving to Abu Dhabi in the next few weeks (cross fingers, the documentation is staggering!) and I am clueless and will know no-one. eek Some advice on what to bring/not to bring, some settling in tips like where to find furniture and white goods, how to get about before your driving licence is issued, pet import advice, ANYTHING really- would be much appreciated!


----------



## Buzzy (Oct 24, 2009)

cairogal said:


> I think perhaps the Abu Dhabi contingent of the expat forum should arrange a get-together?


Brill idea. I'm in - as soon as I've arrived!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Buzzy said:


> Hi there
> I'm hopefully moving to Abu Dhabi in the next few weeks (cross fingers, the documentation is staggering!) and I am clueless and will know no-one. eek Some advice on what to bring/not to bring, some settling in tips like where to find furniture and white goods, how to get about before your driving licence is issued, pet import advice, ANYTHING really- would be much appreciated!


Are you male or female? This affects the answer I give.  For the most part, you can get everything you have at home. Toiletries, foods, medicines, clothes, etc. If you have particular beauty products/toiletries that you really can't part with, then it's best to name them on the forum (or send me a PM), and I'll happily look next time I'm at the shops. Most forms of birth control pills are sold here, but if you have a particular composition you want to match, also good to mention it. Ibuprofen, for some strange reason, is really overpriced here. I would bring that from home. Other medicines are reasonably priced. Regular sized clothes are available here (as are fantastic textile shops and tailors who copy), but I find they're overpriced (comparing w/ the prices in the US). 

As for clothes and what to bring: Many people make the mistake of bringing all work clothes and nothing for play. Bars and night clubs tolerate a skimpier form of dress (for women). Bathing suits (multiple ones), cover ups for the beach are worth bringing. The selection here in limited. Shoes abound as do sandals. The selection and price of athletic shoes here is not as good as it is back 'home'(US), so I tend to buy those over the summer. Do you have really wide feet or larger sized feet? Brings shoes from home. Keep in mind that the UAE is in a great location for travel to other countries, so while I wouldn't pack a winter coat, a few jumpers or fleece are nice to have should you make a trip to a colder climate. 
If you're into the outdoors, hiking boots, walking poles, etc. are harder to find here (limited selection). Camping supplies are avaible, but the selection is basic.

Where to buy furniture:

IKEA, Homes are Us, Pan Emirates Furniture, Home Centre...these are all reasonably priced and have multiple locations around the UAE. For more upscale stuff, Marina and The One are nice places to shop. The One is located on 7th Street in Abu Dhabi near the 32nd street exchange. Marina is located in...Marina Mall? Abu Dhabi Mall? You'll soon find yourself way too familiar w/ Abu Dhabi's mall scene. That's where most of the shops are.

For white appliances, I had great luck at the Mena Port Costless/Co-Op. There are loads of vendors under one roof. You pick you items, give the delivery details, and take your invoice to a counter at the front. It makes it really easy to comparison shop for electronics and white appliances. 

Driving license: I don't know about Zimbabwe. For many countries we bring a current license that can be changed over easily w/ a letter from your employer and residency visa. Your new employer can tell you if you're on "the list". If you're not, you're looking at driving lessons before obtaining the local license. It's a pain. They're currently looking at changing the law, but it looks like it will only get harder.

Pet Import: Contact the American Vet Clinic, British Vet Centre, or German Vet for pet import help. It's pricey, but it's worth having someone on this end take care of all your paperwork. To the best of my knowledge (and in my own experience of bringing my cat) cats and dogs cannot ride in the cabin coming into the UAE. They'll be in temperature controlled cargo, and then travel into the UAE year-round. Having a pet importer w/ one of those vets means you can arrange for them to collect the animal(s) at the airport and board them if necessary. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

cairogal said:


> I think perhaps the Abu Dhabi contingent of the expat forum should arrange a get-together?


Sounds good.

Lets come up with Palce and time for this weekend already.


----------



## Buzzy (Oct 24, 2009)

cairogal said:


> Are you male or female? This affects the answer I give.  For the most part, you can get everything you have at home. Toiletries, foods, medicines, clothes, etc. If you have particular beauty products/toiletries that you really can't part with, then it's best to name them on the forum (or send me a PM), and I'll happily look next time I'm at the shops. Most forms of birth control pills are sold here, but if you have a particular composition you want to match, also good to mention it. Ibuprofen, for some strange reason, is really overpriced here. I would bring that from home. Other medicines are reasonably priced. Regular sized clothes are available here (as are fantastic textile shops and tailors who copy), but I find they're overpriced (comparing w/ the prices in the US).
> 
> As for clothes and what to bring: Many people make the mistake of bringing all work clothes and nothing for play. Bars and night clubs tolerate a skimpier form of dress (for women). Bathing suits (multiple ones), cover ups for the beach are worth bringing. The selection here in limited. Shoes abound as do sandals. The selection and price of athletic shoes here is not as good as it is back 'home'(US), so I tend to buy those over the summer. Do you have really wide feet or larger sized feet? Brings shoes from home. Keep in mind that the UAE is in a great location for travel to other countries, so while I wouldn't pack a winter coat, a few jumpers or fleece are nice to have should you make a trip to a colder climate.
> If you're into the outdoors, hiking boots, walking poles, etc. are harder to find here (limited selection). Camping supplies are avaible, but the selection is basic.
> ...


Wow - :clap2: that is really a HUGE help! Thanks so much for all the info! 
PS I'm female.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm game for Thursday...do we have enough people interested and available?


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Buzzy said:


> Wow - :clap2: that is really a HUGE help! Thanks so much for all the info!
> PS I'm female.


Glad to hear it, Buzzy (not that you're female, but that it helped).  Feel free to PM me if you have more personal questions that you don't want posted all over the forum.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

cairogal said:


> I'm game for Thursday...do we have enough people interested and available?


Thursday sounds good to me. 
Venue? Time?


----------



## Buzzy (Oct 24, 2009)

Can't make it- still stuck in Zim waiting for visa to come through. Enjoy!


----------

